# 457 visa, how many times can you have one ?



## matt3000 (Mar 25, 2010)

Hi Guys !

I'm new to this forum and was hoping that some of you maybe able to answer my question, I am just waiting for my 457 business visa to be granted (my first one) and was just wandering if anyone knew the answer to the below ?

(How many times can you apply for a Australian Business 457 visa, for example if my 457 visa has expired after 4 years can I apply for a second one to work for a different company ?)

Is there no limit to the amount of times you can apply and be granted a 457 visa ?

Hope I haven't made that too complicated !


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi matt3000, 

Welcome to the forum. 

Is there any reason why you wouldn't go for a permanent visa once you are here on your 457 visa? Assuming that you think you want to spend more than 4 years here 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## matt3000 (Mar 25, 2010)

kaz101 said:


> Hi matt3000,
> 
> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> ...


Hi Karen,

Thanks for coming back to me, no not really I just wanted to know what the rules were, my friend has been over now for 3 years so she will have to apply for permanet status and this will affect her laffa tax benefit quite a bit I believe ..

On a side note I take it having previosly had a 1 year working holiday visa has no bearing on whether you can apply for a 457 business visa does it !??


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Sorry I don't know that one - we came in on a skilled independent PR visa.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

You should be fine on getting another 457 if the employer changes.


----------

